# Nik plugin package LR only or include PS?



## Cdw63 (Sep 11, 2010)

All,

I am obviously new to the forum, I also did a search on this topic before posting but couldn't find an answer. The Nik complete plugin package is available for LR/Aperture $25'ish or LR and Photoshop for $48'ish. Is it worth the extra $2'' for the PS plugin's. I am an amateur digital photographer user.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 13, 2010)

They do the same job. The advantage of the PS plugins is you can apply effects layer by layer which is more flexible.


----------



## Cdw63 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for the reply.

Craig


----------

